# MOC Assignment Interview



## ballz (10 Mar 2009)

Has anybody here done their MOC assignment interview yet? Specifically for those in the Land Ops grouping but any input would help.

Mine is schedualed for Thursday and I was told it could take an hour. What in God's name are they gonna ask me for an hour? I know this is a cliche question (a search turned up nothing... "interview" immediately brings up 100 pages of questions about your initial recruitment process) especially for army.ca, but this is a new thing this year so yeah...

Alrighty then.. let's discuss!


----------



## The Dunnminator (10 Mar 2009)

I did, it's very similar to the enrolment one, it's not that long, about 45 minutes since there are some questions they don't have to reask you. Know your trade, what is the formation in order to be qualified and be ready to answer some questions about yourself. Wear proper dress too obviously.


----------



## Corey Darling (21 Mar 2009)

So... How did it go?


----------



## ballz (21 Mar 2009)

It went fine. I wasn't exactly stressing over it anyway but the questions were easier than I thought they would be. They're just trying to figure out what kind of person you are. I kind of enjoyed it to be honest (I guess I have a big head haha...), just reflecting on your past accomplishments and failures. Not allowed to say much more than that of course.


----------



## IntlBr (26 Mar 2009)

I had mine Monday, and as ballz said, it was a relative breeze.  My recruiter was unsure about the whole process though, as it is a new one.  That said, ballz, did you ask when offers would come out?  I was told that it was "almost certainly" before I leave for course, but that seems like a pretty wide stretch of time (almost 2 months), especially if its closer to the course start date and we have people declining their offers.

Anyone?


----------



## Corey Darling (26 Mar 2009)

I was also expecting to hear what we've been selected for, before our course starts in May. 

But based on the letters sent out through e-mail about these interviews, I'm expecting not to find out till half way through.

From the e-mail:  This refers to Phase 4 (Letting us know the outcome of selections)



> (d)	Phase 4 – Within 48 hrs from reception of information and completed NLT 10 July 2009


----------



## IntlBr (26 Mar 2009)

Acknowledged - I just received the same info from my recruiter this morning.  Kind of unfortunate that we'll be halfway done the course when we get word, but such is the service.


----------



## ballz (28 Mar 2009)

I failed to ask, I'm going Infantry and was assured it's not really a question of "if" for me so I couldn't care less when they tell me.


----------

